# remove address extensions for some domains with postfix



## kisscool-fr (May 17, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm having a little problem with our mail server. We use address extensions with Postfix w*h*ich work like they should in our LAN. The problem comes when some users have aliases with external domains which don't support this functionality. 

Does anyone have any advice for how to remove address extensions when transferring mails to specific domains? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

